# NAMES EXPO 2009 fast approaching



## PTsideshow (Mar 12, 2009)

General safety and fuel rules





In addition to the above information on the N A M E S expo April 18,19, 2009 Here is some more late incoming information.  The Seagate Hotel is closed as of this time . It is closed for repairs and mot accepting reservations for the foreseeable future. And will NOT be ready for the N A M E S Expo in April.

If you are using the Park inn, dont forget about the N A M E S rate of $99.00 vs. the regular of $148.00 that is for a double. But book early.

The seminars there are seminars scheduled for both days. As with everything in these times the topics and people that will be presenting them can be change till they start. 

Saturday 4/18 
Tips for beginners
Stirling engines
Get kids in the hobby
Build a backyard foundry
Aluminum casting
Adventures in home shop CNC
Silver soldering& fabricating small parts
Stationary Steam in Power Houses
A decade of EVIC engine development
Try this (bench tips)
Rotary Phase converters
Art to part
Working with small casting and parts

Sunday 4/19
3D design cad for the model engineer
Organizational tips for the small shop
EDM still magic
Rubber and investment casting

Some of the presenters are Clif Roemmich, Bert de Kat, Chip Greene, Ron Ginger, Jerry Kieffer, Brad Smith, Dave Bowes, Phil Shannon, Bob Swenney, John Barlage, Ron Grimes, Mike Rehmus, Mark Toth, Reg Miller, Louis Chenot. To name some of them check the N A M E S web site http://www.modelengineeringsoc.com/ for final schedules as they are still being finalized.


----------



## black85vette (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like fun. However our anniversary is April 18th. Wonder how my wife would feel about a trip to Toledo for our anniversary. ??? ???


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 12, 2009)

Well there is the famous Tony Packo's Coney Island that Klinger made famous along with the home of the Toledo mud hens baseball team which the convention center is next too. Most shows the have a game on Saturday night with fireworks :big:
glen


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm planning on going this year. I went a couple years ago for the first time ever. It's a 5 hour drive from here. I've been to the RC show at Seagate '95 to '07. I'm bringing my father along to NAMES this year. I show him some model engineering stuff online, but I think he'd really enjoy it in person. He's been programming lathes for 20 years.


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there going to be a get together of the Herd at the show if so what time?


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 15, 2009)

Well a number of other groups and forums get together at the show mostly on Saturday. Problem is if the parties want to attend the classes and sessions given. 
I will be there setting up the air lines etc. from Wednesday till tear down on Sunday night.
glen


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 27, 2009)

Time to bump it up
 :big:


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 28, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds like fun. However our anniversary is April 18th. Wonder how my wife would feel about a trip to Toledo for our anniversary. ??? ???



Don't tell her why your going, just tell her it's a surprise anniversary gift "trip" and worry about a lawyer after you get back.


----------



## radfordc (Mar 31, 2009)

Out of the blue a friend called last weekend and invited me to fly with him to Toledo for the show! We will leave Kansas City on Friday afternoon in his Cessna 210 and stay for the weekend. How cool is that?

Charlie


----------



## BMyers (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughter runs Saturday, but I sure would like to go up Sunday


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 12, 2009)

:big: time to bump it up, as next Friday is opening day :big:


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 15, 2009)

I have my van loaded and Im ready to hit the road. To Massachusetts tonight, meet up with 6 other guys Thursday moring, then get past Cleveland. We will be in the hall on Friday morning.

Ive got my new Rider Ericsson engine, some of my old models, and a fresh slide show for "Adventures in home shop CNC' on Saturday at noon.

Hope to see lots of guys there- please say hello if you see me, I like to see some of the faces we communicate with on this forum.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 15, 2009)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> :big: time to bump it up, as next Friday is opening day :big:



Wait it acually opens on Friday? It says April 18-19 on the website.

BTW on Saturday I will have a friend along with me that is going to do an article on the show in Popular Mechanics.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll be setting up Friday and I consider that the main schmoozing day. Hope to see many of you there.

Cheers,


Phil


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, Friday is a setup day for exhibitors only. I also like it best because you know everyone in there is a modeler and you can talk to everyone. On Saturday it can get so crowded you cant hear well, and Sunday gets lonely by noon.


----------



## Jadecy (Apr 15, 2009)

See you guys there!

 I'll have my team build 1 engine on display with a little "HMEM" tag. I'll be at a vendor booth with a couple of my own models on display along with all the for sale stuff. I just got a few Stuart kits in and I will have those available for sale.

Stop by and say hi ;D


----------



## applescotty (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been wanting to go for several years, but the 13 hour drive wasn't particularly appealing. However, this year I'm able to combine the trip to the NAMES Expo with picking up a mill:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1103784

I'll be at the Expo on Saturday. I'll probably be the only person there with a Van Norman logo on his shirt:




If you see me there, say hi!

Scott


----------



## applescotty (Apr 16, 2009)

Also, a question for those that know. Is there an additional fee beyond the $9 admission to attend the seminars? I'm interested in the seminar on RPCs, since I'll need to build one for my mill.

Scott


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Scott, no there is no additional fee for the seminars.
gbritnell


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Drive or travel safely Scott, we wish to see you back here and with pictures of your new machine ;D A retired machinist friend of mine called just this A.M. and told me he was leaving this afternoon and driving there as well. He wanted me to tag along for the ride but unfortunately I had to decline.  I so much wanted to go but my conscience kicked in and I said no. See you when you return.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 19, 2009)

NAMES was a nice event. I was hoping to see a few more of the very intricate scale auto models, but I did run into a few useful ideas and information. Of all things, I bought a book I've been searching for a long time now. 9 hours of driving back and forth in one day was worth it. My father enjoyed seeing the engines run, but I don't think he'll be joining me in the shop to build one.


----------

